
Intel is coming for AMD, according to latest performance leak - 1900jwatson
https://www.techradar.com/news/intels-not-taking-any-prisoners-in-the-performance-war-with-amd-according-to-new-leak
======
aurizon
AMD does not rest easy - it know the crookedness inherent within Intel and
will be en garde. Seriously, AMD advanced in the face of whatever Intel threw
at it - do you think they are not watching whatever Intel does and have their
own specialists exploring every avenue? Uneasy rests the head that wears the
crown...

------
lazylizard
If intel would actually make fast chips. Instead of merely talking about them.

